# corey maggette



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

I think the sixers should make a run at him,he obviously wants out and and his trade value reflects accordingly

best deals i can find at the moment are 

Maggette+Korolev FOR Joe Smith+Willie green

Maggette+Rebraca FOR kyle korver+Joe Smith

(maybe a 2nd rounder thrown in by philly on the 2nd deal)


Miller
Igoudala
Maggette
Webber
Dalambert

With 3 first rounders to come,this at least gives the sixers something to build on


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> I think the sixers should make a run at him,he obviously wants out and and his trade value reflects accordingly
> 
> best deals i can find at the moment are
> 
> ...


I would give willie green up and Joe for him. But I wouldnt give Korver and a 2nd rounder.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If Billy King could get that done, I'd almost not be mad at him anymore.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Man, what is Maggette though? I think his reputation is better than he is as a player.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Man, what is Maggette though? I think his reputation is better than he is as a player.



I honestly dont know. I just dont like willie green at times and I thought we were gonna dump Joe anyway. I don't really know how good Maggette is I just keep hearing him come up in trade talks and everyone says he's good. I think I will go now and do some reasearch on him and see what I can find :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd rather save the Joe Smith expiring contract. Why do the Sixers need Maggette with Igoudala, Korver and Carney?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan said:


> I'd rather save the Joe Smith expiring contract. Why do the Sixers need Maggette with Igoudala, Korver and Carney?


Because Igoudala is`nt allen iverson and when he`s not playing kids(like @ boston tonight) he gets locked up and has to rely on his defemsive prowess(his best attribute)

Korver flat out sucks,i`ve said this from day one and i wont change,he`s a 3pt chucker who`s best coming of the bench for 15 mins a game

Carney just is`nt very good,he`s inexperienced,does`nt really have a position or doo anything extra specially well


Maggette is a scorer plain and simple,play maggette at the 2,igoudala at the 3

miller
magette
igoudala
webber
dalambert


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> Because Igoudala is`nt allen iverson and when he`s not playing kids(like @ boston tonight) he gets locked up and has to rely on his defemsive prowess(his best attribute)
> 
> Korver flat out sucks,i`ve said this from day one and i wont change,he`s a 3pt chucker who`s best coming of the bench for 15 mins a game
> 
> ...


Maggette isn't Allen Iverson either. And that is the flat-out worst jump-shooting lineup I have ever seen.

From what I'm hearing over at the Clippers board, Maggette isn't a great scorer. He's a bad shooter, and has a Wade meantality where he thinks he'll get every call.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Career 466 270 27.8 2169-4855 .447 281-881 .319 2374-2893 .821 1.2 3.7 4.9 .70 .21 2.23 2.64 2.0 15.0 


15 points + 5 rebounds in 26 minutes average
45% fg and 82% ft 

20/6/3 tonight for clippers in 36 minutes

Safe to assume with 30+ minutes a night at SG ,he`d be putting up 20+ points a game at a good clip


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

If the 76ers trade for Mags that would not only be a huge contradiction from the AI deal but it would a myopic deal as well. BK should be thinking long term and scouting for the draft. 

Iggy will progress and everyone is right that we should be playing the kids. Alan Henderson should not be logging minutes anymore.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

MO Cheeks is the head coach, G-TOWN.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> Career 466 270 27.8 2169-4855 .447 281-881 .319 2374-2893 .821 1.2 3.7 4.9 .70 .21 2.23 2.64 2.0 15.0
> 
> 
> 15 points + 5 rebounds in 26 minutes average
> ...


What?


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> MO Cheeks is the head coach, G-TOWN.



Am I missing something here? What are you trying to say? I understand Mo Cheeks is the head coach. 

I'm saying he needs to understand we're in rebuilding mode and putting Carney, Williams, etc on the floor will help us in the long run.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Gtown07 said:


> If the 76ers trade for Mags that would not only be a huge contradiction from the AI deal but it would a myopic deal as well. BK should be thinking long term and scouting for the draft.
> 
> Iggy will progress and everyone is right that we should be playing the kids. Alan Henderson should not be logging minutes anymore.


I definitely agree 100% with you right here.

Getting Corey Maggette does nothing for this franchise besides provide a stop gap.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> I definitely agree 100% with you right here.
> 
> Getting Corey Maggette does nothing for this franchise besides provide a stop gap.



So you`d rather let smiths contract expire,gain a small bit of cap relief for whhat purpose ??

To make a run at the only decent free agent available next year (billups)???....NO THANKS 

this franchise can`t do nothing until webber comes off the books so why not give up smith and green for maggette,his contract is`nt huge,he much more productive than smith/green and would be the ideal mid range shooter we need 

I cant understand why everyone thinks these crap picks are gonna rejevunate the franchise,unless we get oden,durant or budinger with our own pick then the other two are`nt gonna yield nothing but bench players and the team will be mired in another average season waiting for webber to expire so we can make a run at Gilbert Arena`s in 2008


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

^The cap room for free agents isn't so much for next year as the year after. Even if you get Maggette, the team won't be good enough for the playoffs. It's a 9-11 seed team at best. All you're doing is spending money to make the team get a lower lottery pick.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> So you`d rather let smiths contract expire,gain a small bit of cap relief for whhat purpose ??
> 
> To make a run at the only decent free agent available next year (billups)???....NO THANKS
> 
> ...


You are being so short sighted here. Maggs is not going to turn around this franchise he would only stunt the growth of Iggy and hurt our chances of getting a top 3 pick. Think about what you're saying: Maggs > Durant, Wright, Buddinger, and Oden. We get Maggs we're stuck being a mediocre playoff team. 

Also, those picks in the 20's could be very valuable. I still think there's some value in those picks. You can get legit players. I'm praying for Afflalo and Hansbrough.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> So you`d rather let smiths contract expire,gain a small bit of cap relief for whhat purpose ??
> 
> To make a run at the only decent free agent available next year (billups)???....NO THANKS
> 
> ...


Maggette isn't gonna rejuvenate the franchise, so what's the point?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan said:


> Maggette isn't gonna rejuvenate the franchise, so what's the point?


and you think joe smiths cap relief or willie green is ??? 

Basically you want the sixers to dog it for the whole season and then get Greg oden,whats the point of playing andre miller then?

Should we bench him and igoudala on full pay in the best interests of the team ? 

You still gotta have worthwhile contributors on a team for them to be successful,for the amount that maggette earns he is a solid pickup that wont jeopardise the teams future and can only be an improvement on the money wasted on green,korver and dalambert 

You want a reason for this teams failure then its over-paying 3 scrubs and signing webber


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

What, exactly, do you think Maggette will do for the team? Except for the obvious loss of a good pick and cap room? Do you really think he'll make us any more likely to win a championship?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

He`ll be a solid starter on a rebuilding team and even more so once the team has improved via the draft etc

smith/green/korver are not starters on any level,never will be


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hold on, but Corey Maggette only has three years left on his deal. Really two years when you notice the third year is a player option and his contract isn't so big that he wouldn't opt out.

So how would that help the team more than having Andre Miller?

Also no one is asking for Kyle Korver and Willie Green to be starters, they are reserves. So saying they won't be starters is like saying Saturday isn't Monday. 

If their role on a bad Sixers team is to provide a spark off the bench, why would that change in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> He`ll be a solid starter on a rebuilding team and even more so once the team has improved via the draft etc
> 
> smith/green/korver are not starters on any level,never will be


But for a rebuilding team, you need to have young players who will get better, maybe one or two veterans, and Miller and webber are certainly enough. Maggette will never be any better than he is now. You're putting them in the same situation they were already in. Wait until Webber and Miller's contracts are off the books. That's two years in the lottery, plus a top level free agent.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> So how would that help the team more than having Andre Miller?


Who`s talking about miller ??

The proposed deal is is maggette and filler for smiths contract and green or korver 

As already discussed green/korver will never be starters and holding onto smiths cap space until 2008 is just a waste of resources,get maggette now,keep him till webbers contract expires and if the team is still uber desperate for more cap space then deal him away again.

Whats the point in having all these draft picks if your gonna dog it for another season waiting for Cwebb to go,at least with the lineup proposed PlUS the 3 draft picks the sixers will have something to build on until webbers contract expires


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

tonight vs knicks (win)

miller,green,ollie and l.williams = total 13 points 

exactly the reason why bringing a 20 point scorer and good rebounder like maggette would be a sensible move

if you wannabe fussy then add korvers 13 points in the mix and then take away the fact that he shot 4-14 and had 0 rebs,0 assists,0 blocks to go with it 

Maggette qwould give u 20 and 7 a night at sg if given 35 mins


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> and you think joe smiths cap relief or willie green is ???
> 
> Basically you want the sixers to dog it for the whole season and then get Greg oden,whats the point of playing andre miller then?
> 
> ...


Only thing is that they didnt sign Webber they traded for him, any hits against the cap that are positive no matter how small is a big plus for this franchise because of it being so dangerously close to the luxury tax or being over it. WOrking for cap relief is the goal while accruing young good talent.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> and you think joe smiths cap relief or willie green is ???


For a rebuilding team, cap room is more important than Maggette. 



> Basically you want the sixers to dog it for the whole season and then get Greg oden,whats the point of playing andre miller then?


Yes, and Miller's purpose is to help the development of the youngins.



> Should we bench him and igoudala on full pay in the best interests of the team ?


No, because no wins = no sales.



> You still gotta have worthwhile contributors on a team for them to be successful,for the amount that maggette earns he is a solid pickup that wont jeopardise the teams future and can only be an improvement on the money wasted on green,korver and dalambert


There's no point to win a few more games and miss out on a player that could start a dynasty.



> You want a reason for this teams failure then its over-paying 3 scrubs and signing webber


Right. Maggette would get a few more wins, but not enough. A rebuilding team starts with a franchise player, followed by the supporting cast. Not the other way around. Because if you already had a good supporting cast, you wouldn't be able to land that franchise player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> Who`s talking about miller ??
> 
> The proposed deal is is maggette and filler for smiths contract and green or korver


You're talking as if having Miller here is pointless, would it be any more worthwhile to have Maggette? Especially when he practically only has two years left on his contract?



> As already discussed green/korver will never be starters and holding onto smiths cap space until 2008 is just a waste of resources,get maggette now,keep him till webbers contract expires and if the team is still uber desperate for more cap space then deal him away again.


Just because Green and Korver aren't starters doesn't mean they can't play a contributing role on a playoff team. I'm not adversed to trading them either, it's just Corey Maggette is nothing special.



> Whats the point in having all these draft picks if your gonna dog it for another season waiting for Cwebb to go,at least with the lineup proposed PlUS the 3 draft picks the sixers will have something to build on until webbers contract expires


With Maggette or without him, it'd be the same thing.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Starbury, you can't look past your nose. Having Maggette will just ruin what the team tried to gain through the Iverson deal. We don't want to be a mediocre team in the middle, and Maggette would help make us that. Being a bad team for a few seasons while we wait for Webber to come off the books will give us some good draft picks, where we could hopefully grab a franchise level player. Getting Maggette would ruin the chances of that.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Ras said:


> Starbury, you can't look past your nose. Having Maggette will just ruin what the team tried to gain through the Iverson deal. We don't want to be a mediocre team in the middle, and Maggette would help make us that. Being a bad team for a few seasons while we wait for Webber to come off the books will give us some good draft picks, where we could hopefully grab a franchise level player. Getting Maggette would ruin the chances of that.


Basically. Instead of having a bad team for a couple years with a good upside, you'd make us a medicore team for the next 4-6 years, that will eventually turn into a bad team anyways.

Not to mention the sixers are already overstocked at his position(s).


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> Basically. Instead of having a bad team for a couple years with a good upside, you'd make us a medicore team for the next 4-6 years, that will eventually turn into a bad team anyways.
> 
> Not to mention the sixers are already overstocked at his position(s).



So basically your argument isthat Maggette would make the team better and jepordise the slim chances of getting oden/durant and then them becoming an instant franchise saver.

Sounds good if it works but if it dont then what ??


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> So basically your argument isthat Maggette would make the team better and jepordise the slim chances of getting oden/durant and then them becoming an instant franchise saver.
> 
> Sounds good if it works but if it dont then what ??


Then we get the number two or three pick that's just about as good, plus a top pick next year, plus a HUGE free agent when Webber, Ollie, and Miller all come off the books.


----------

